# 29 Gal build



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

So i started with a 10 gal and upgraded to a 29. I don't have much in it so far, but here it is (sorry for the crappy cellphone pic):










So far i only have:
2 bloodfin tetras
3 glofish (i had 4 but one was too weak and got sucked in the filter  )
1 blind cavefish
1 african dwarf frog
3 snails

I only have a few decorations. i plan on filling the entire right third with fake plants and a few live ones. the left side will have more rocks and caves too.


I also have an angel in my old 10 gal that i have turned into a quarantine tank where i will put all my new fish for a week or so so that i can make sure they don't have any diseases or anything that will affect my other fish. Here's my angel:










I'm probably going to get a catfish oto soon to help with algae, but what do you guys think/suggest?


----------



## MasRoberts9 (Jun 15, 2009)

looks like a good start!


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

careful with angel and the tetras


----------



## MasRoberts9 (Jun 15, 2009)

i never had probems with my angels and tetras together. heck i also had kribs, and apistos. However, I had a bigger tank and broke up the line of sight a lot by heavily planting.


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

...so i think the smaller fish ganged up on the angel because half of its long trailing fin things (name please?) is gone on one side


----------



## MasRoberts9 (Jun 15, 2009)

veil fins?


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't think thats what they are called. I think veil fins are just any fins that are elongated, but i may be wrong.

Also, i picked up a yoyo loach, 2 otos, and some java moss. Theyre all being quarantined for a week to make sure they are healthy. 

I'm looking for a good centerpiece fish, any ideas?


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

that frog could be the culprit of the fish attack. I have had some that nip before.


----------



## MasRoberts9 (Jun 15, 2009)

i meant veil tails. If you are asking about the name of the particular fin then here's a diagram of a fish ...
Google Image Result for http://www.fishlore.com/Pictures/FishAnatomy.gif


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

gregpxc said:


> that frog could be the culprit of the fish attack. I have had some that nip before.


not my frog...its the biggest sissy ever. It runs and hides from everything. Unless it is much different at night which would be possible because they are nocturnal


----------

